#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Образ жизни >  > > >  >  > Диета и питание >  > > >  >  >  Драгоценные пилюли.

## Don

Кто знает где и почем продаются драгоценные пилюли в Москве ?

----------


## Майя П

> Кто знает где и почем продаются драгоценные пилюли в Москве ?


зачем вам?

----------


## Алексей Шумилин

лучше обратитесь к врачу тибетской медицины.

----------


## Don

Я был в Дхарамсале с друзьями, нам выписали лекарства, в том числе и драгоценные пилюли, но купить пилюли в клинике мы не успели, она закрылась, а вечером нам пришлось срочно уехать в Дели и потом в Москву. В Дели мы купили все лекарства кроме драгоценных пилюль, драгоценные пилюли нам выдали по 3 штуки на человека, а в Дхарамсале лекарств прописали на полгода, и драгоценные пилюли примерно  раз в неделю, у всех по разному режиму. 
Отсюда и вопрос -  как, где и почем купить пилюли в Москве.

----------


## Майя П

лучше вам обратно в Дарамсалу вернуться  :Embarrassment: , в Москве цена намного больше.... проще слетать туда-обрано - те же деньги 
(назначается например по 50 штук, во как) у вас где то 25-30 штук....

----------


## Джигме

Дон можете поговорить с людьми которые в Индию едут на учения Далай ламы в Сарнатх. Уверен найдутся добрые люди. Или можете с Денли поговорить. Он давно всем предлагает из Непала высылать пилюли по сходной цене. Какие конкретно вам пилюли нужны?

----------


## Denli

Какие именно пилюли вам нужны и сколько? Можно купить у меня, например. 50 штук одного вида в наличии не будет, конечно, но кое-что наскребу по сусекам...

*Майя П*, приятно снова вас видеть в рядах на форуме: без вас было скучно.

----------

Майя П (10.12.2010)

----------


## Майя П

Хотя драг пилюли - не есть панацея.... :Embarrassment: 
как говорил Пунцог  (где то в XVII в) в свое время "Сожженное - не возродится" это о драг пилюлях и у меня подобный расклад..... в первую очередь: это дорогие препараты для тамошних жителей.... и прочее.. не буду распространятся....
так что если не найдете полностью на курс.... есть и другие способы...

(Denli - вспоминала несколько раз о вас, особенно когда пришлось с помощью инета прокладывать СВОЙ курс путешествия  :Big Grin: , зато эффективно :Big Grin: )

----------


## Кунсанг Рабтен

Эти драгоценные пилюли хорошая штука. Съел как-то такую пилюлю и весь день чувствовал себя как заяц из рекламы батареек. Надо кушать ее рано утром в темноте, чтобы свет не падал на пилюлю от чего она может потерять силу.

----------


## Леонид Ш

> Съел как-то такую пилюлю и весь день чувствовал себя как заяц из рекламы батареек.


Что же в них добавляют, MDMA, или кофеином ограничиваются?

----------


## Читтадхаммо

> Что же в них добавляют, MDMA, или кофеином ограничиваются?


Обыкновенное плацебо если сильно верить в  их целебное действие ,то  помогает ,если не  верить то нет .

----------


## Леонид Ш

> Обыкновенное плацебо если сильно верить в  их целебное действие ,то  помогает ,если не  верить то нет .


Несомненно, лучше избавиться от излишка денег, выложив их на безопасную композицию извести и сахарной пудры, чем за аналог печально известных тайских пилюль для похудания, от депрессии и всех бед. Хотя эффект "зайчика-энерджайзера" настораживает.

----------


## Кунсанг Рабтен

Там в малых количествах есть все. Золото, серебро и т.д. Эффект такой получился как у зайца может потому что я был истощен физически, и просто почувствовал подъем сил.

----------

Читтадхаммо (12.12.2010)

----------


## Читтадхаммо

> Там в малых количествах есть все. Золото, серебро и т.д. Эффект такой получился как у зайца может потому что я был истощен физически, и просто почувствовал подъем сил.


Как помню еще и бюрюза,жемчуг, и струя кабарги -все это в  идеале , а  так надо  надеятся на  совесть изготоавливающего ,но в  любом случае присутствует  эффект плацебо.

----------


## Denli

> Съел как-то такую пилюлю и весь день чувствовал себя как заяц из рекламы батареек.


Очень странно. Не должно быть такого эффекта. При приеме пилюли предусмотренными ощущениями наоборот является слабость, упадок сил и проч. Ее ведь не случайно не прописывают тяжело больным... А еще удар по печени... Девок жарить нельзя опять-таки в течение трех дней после приема, и мясо есть...

----------

Читтадхаммо (12.12.2010)

----------


## Кунсанг Рабтен

Эти пилюли ринчен кажется могут быть нескольких видов.

----------


## Джигме

> Обыкновенное плацебо если сильно верить в  их целебное действие ,то  помогает ,если не  верить то нет .




Давал людям которые вообще не знали что это такое и целебный эффект был. 





> Очень странно. Не должно быть такого эффекта. При приеме пилюли предусмотренными ощущениями наоборот является слабость, упадок сил и проч. Ее ведь не случайно не прописывают тяжело больным... А еще удар по печени... Девок жарить нельзя опять-таки в течение трех дней после приема, и мясо есть...



А где написано что девок жарить нельзя и чем это грозит?

----------


## Denli

> А где написано что девок жарить нельзя


Почитайте инструкции от МЦК, или хотя-бы перевод А.Кособурова. Ограничений по диете и по образу жизни длинный список: недялю до, неделю после. Или по крайней мере три дня до, три дня после. Ну в худшем случае (если уж совсем приспичило) день до, день после... Хотя не исключаю, что тут на форуме есть тертоны, которые уже открыли собственные терма, согласно которым ринчены рекомендуется принимать перед походомв найтклаб...




> и чем это грозит?


окончательным пожизненным нестояком, вероятно)))

----------

Алексей Шумилин (13.12.2010), Артем Тараненко (14.12.2010)

----------


## Вадим Асадулин

Я не имею достаточного опыта применения «пилюлей из драгоценностей» в силу их трудной доступности для меня и массы мистической информации, которая накладывает значительные сложности их применения. 
Попробуем разобраться, что правда, а что вымысел, т.к., наконец, получил устойчивый канал их получения. 
Начнем с одного из самых известных препарата «Драгоценная пилюля из на основе красных кораллов из 25 компонентов».  


Начнем с официальной информации с сайта Королевства Бутан на английском и тибетском языках в моём переводе.
Rin-chen byur-dmar 25. Form: pill. Strength: 500 mg. Dose: three pill at a time. Administration: take orally in the evening with hot water after slightly cooled. Caution: this medicine contains small amount of aconitine and therefore, should be kept out of reach of children and striclty follow recommended dose. You should aslo refrain from eating meat products and drinking alcohol. Do not drive or handle any heavy equipment. Indications: giddiness, fainting, brain diseases, nervous disorders, stiffness of neck, chronic headache and heaviness in the head. Intrinsic nature: neutral. 
«Драгоценная пилюля из на основе красных кораллов из 25 компонентов».  
По данным Национальной Фармакопеи Традиционной Медицины второго пересмотра Королевства Бутан обладает нейтральными свойствами, рекомендуется при головокружении, синкопальных состояниях, заболеваниях головного мозга, психических расстройствах, напряжении и ограничении движений в шее, хронической головной боли и ощущении тяжести в голове. Это лекарство содержит незначительное количество аконитина, поэтому, необходимо хранить в недоступном для детей месте и строго соблюдать дозировку. Ограничить употребление мясных продуктов и приём алкоголя. Не следует злоупотреблять физической нагрузкой. Выпускается в пилюлях по 0,5. Принимать по 1,5 вечером с слегка охлажденной кипячёной водой. 
Т. е. никаких специальных приготовлений, мантр, ночных бдений! 
Название лекарства на тибетском языке написано с ошибкой, должно быть: 
རིན་ཆེན་བྱུར་དམར་ཉེར་ལྔ། 
В описании показаний к приёму препарата указано: ‘brain diseases, nervous disorders’. В англо-русских бумажных и электронных словарях слово ‘brain’ переводится как «мозг», «интеллект», «ум», «разум», «рассудок», имеющих в русском языке совершенно разные значения, относящиеся к нервной системе или психической деятельности. По данным Oxford concise colour Medical dictionary. 2004. p. 89.: ‘brain – the enlarged highly developed of nervous tissue…’, т. е. определение однозначно, поэтому ‘brain diseases’, видимо, должно переводиться, как заболевание головного мозга, без психического контекста. С понятием ‘nervous disorders’ сложнее: в оксфордском словаре определения нет, в англо-русских словорях имеется однозначный перевод, как «нервное расстройство». Подобное понятие в русском языке абсолютно неоднозначно и размыто, которое можно отнести как к некому поражению нервной системы, а чаще всего, особенно, в обывательском понимании, относится к расстройству поведения, настроения, т. е. расстройству психической деятельности. 
Состав: a-ru Terminalia chebula; ru-rta Saussurea lappa; shu-dag Acorus calamus; btsan-dug Aconitum laciniatum; gla-rtsi Moschus chrysogaster; nya-phyis Sea shell – морская раковина; byi-ru Coral; mu-tig Pearl – жемчуг; mu-men Laguritum (Лазурит) Na8[AlSiO4]6[SO4,S]2; dza-ti Myristica fragrans; li-shi Syzygium aromaticum; a-ga-ru Aquilaria agallocha; lug-mig Aster flaccidous; sin-dhau-ra Iron oxide – оксид железа; bul-ba Aegeles marmelos; til-nag Sesamum sp. (black) – чёрная разновидность кунжута; tig-ta Jaeschkea oligosperma; gangs-thig - Каламин (водные силикаты цинка) Zn4[Si2O7][OH]2xH2O - расшифровка добавлена мной; mtshal-dkar Mercury sulphide – сульфид ртути; brug-rus – дословно, кость дракона, но м. б. окаменевшая кость любого ископаемого животного) – расшифровка добавлена мной; rdo-klad Calcite, по другим источникам м. б. совсем другое сырье, рассмотрим позднее; gur-gum Carthamus tinctorius; shing-mngar Glycyrrhiza glabra; a-byag Aster sp. должно быть, наверное, Chrysanthemum tatsiniensis – уточнение добавлено мной; khab-len Magnetitum – расшифровка добавлена мной.
Процитирую и другие доступные источники. 
Instruction from Pharmacopoeia of Tibetan Medicine/Vaidya Bhagwan Dash. 1994. https://www.vedamsbooks.com/no8792.htm 
A pill ‘Red coral – 25’. Byur-dmar nyer-lnga. 
a-ru-ra ‘bras-bu – fructus Terminalia chebula 0,075, ru-rta rtsa-ba – radix Saussurea costus 0,0175, shu-dag rtsa-ba – radix Acorus calamus 0,0115, btsan-dug rtsa-ba – radix Aconitum kongboense 0,0375, gla-rtsi – musk Moschus moschiferus 0,006, nya-phyis rus-pa – shell Haliotis diversicolor 0,03, byu-ru rin-chen – Corallium iaponicum kishinouye 0,05, mu-tig rin-chen – Pearl 0,03, mu-men rin-chen – Laguritum 0,05, li-shi ‘bras-bu – bud of flos Eugenia aromatica 0,025, dza-ti ‘bras-bu – fructus Myristica fragrans 0,025, khab-len-rdo Magnetitum 0,025, a-ka-ru shing – wood Aquilaria sinensis 0,03, lug-mig me-tog – flos Aster spp. 0,03, sin-dhu-ra-sa – Limonit 0,03, bil-ba ‘bras-bu – fructus Aegle marmelos 0,03, til ‘bras-‘bru – semen Sesamum indicum 0,03, tig-ta – planta Swertia chirata 0,03, gangs-thig – Calamin 0,05, mtshal-dkar – Lithargyrum (massicot) 0,015, ‘brug rus-pa – Fossilia ossis Dinosauria spp., 0,03, rdo-klad – Magnezitum 0,030, gur-gum me-tog – stamen Crocus sativus 0,05, shing-mngar – radix Glycyrrhiza uralensis, a-byag ka-ra – planta Chrysantemum tatsienense 0,05. 
Method of preparation: This recipe is generally prepared in the form of pills. Item no. 20, i.e. mtshal dkar should be fried over a pan and then pounded. All ingredients, except item no. 5, should be made to powders & mixed together. At the end, water and item no 5 should be added and well triturated till a fine paste is formed. From out of this paste, pills of 250 mg. each should be prepared and dried in the shade. These pills should be stored in a clean and dry glass bottle. 
Indications: Giddiness, fainting, brain diseases, nervous disorders and stiffness of neck. 
Dose: Two pills of 250 mg. each morning and evening. Vehicle: Hot water after slightly cooled. 
А вот совсем другая информация.
"What are we to understand under the term 'Rinchen rilbu' or Precious (Jewel) Pill? In Tibetan Medicine this term reflects the power, or the potentiated capacity to heal diseases intractable to other agents. The capacity of these very special pills for extraordinary therapeutic effects is based on special and often unusual ingredients and their complex pharmacological processing methods- but also on the spiritual power and concentration of the physician who prepared the medicine." Jurgen C. Aschoff, Professor of Neurology. 
«Как можно понять термин 'Rin-chen ril-bu' или Драгоценные Пилюли? В Тибетской Медицине это явление отражает силу или потенциальную возможность излечивать любые заболевания недоступные для коррекции другими методами. Эффект этих лекарств основан не только на специальных и, часто необычных, составляющих компонентах, сложной фармакологической технологии, но также на силе Духа и концентрации врача, который готовил лекарство». Профессор неврологии Jurgen C. Aschoff. 
Кто такой этот профессор неврологии и можно ли всерьёз принимать его слова?
RINCHEN JUMAR-25 (Precious Coral-25). 
This Precious pill is made from twenty five different ingredients. These include coral, pearl and Lapis lazuli which are cleansed of their toxins, saffron, nutmeg, crocus sativus Linn, Saxifraga pasumensis marg, and Terminalia chebula retz. This pill was first formulated by the ancient physician Shasandhara Lakhsmi who himself used the medicine to save his life. 
This pill is beneficial for severe headaches, brain disorders, fainting spells and seizures. The cool nature of the coral combats fevers caused by toxins, neuritis and chronic ailments. This pill is effective for all nerve disorders such as stiffness and loss of body movement, and damage to the memory. 
It is also good to take this pill occasionally, by healthy persons, as a preventive measure against nerve disorders. 
INSTRUCTIONS. Before going to bed, crush the pill into a cup and add it to a small amount of hot boiled water. Then, cover the cup with a clean cloth and leave it to stand overnight. In the early morning stir the mixture in the cup with the ring finger and then drink the contents. Follow this by drinking a cup of hot water. Before taking the medicine it would be beneficial to repeat the mantra of the medicine Buddha: 
TADYATHA AUM BHAISHJYA BHAISHJYA 
MAHA BHAISHJYA RAJA SAMUD GA-TE SVAHA 
Having done this, return to bed and wrap yourself with several layers of blankets to deep your body warm. 
For a period of atleast two days after taking the medicine one should avoid eating meat, eggs, raw vegetables and fruit, raw grain, garlic, fried, pungent, and sour foods. Also one should not drink alcohol. Refrain too from strenuous exercise, sleeping during the day, sexual intercourse and cold baths. No other medication should be taken on the same day. 
Note that except in case of emergencies, this precious pill is to be taken on an auspicious occasions such as full and new moon days. 
http://www.jcrows.com/precioushistory.html

В учебнике Тибетской Медицины «Новый рассвет или Краткая суть медицины», который выдержал уже два издания – в 1977 и 1997 гг., написанном одним из ведущих врачей Лхасской медицинской академии, профессором Самтэном, в переводе с тибетского А. А. Кособурова, изданном в г. Улан-Удэ в 2006 г., рекомендуется применение этого лекарства при klad-gzer (острых воспалительных заболеваниях головного мозга и его оболочек), dzum-bu-ltag-dgye (столбняке), khrag-rlung-stod-‘tshangs (застойных явлениях в голове и в верхней части туловища), mkhal-ma 'grams-nad (травматических заболеваниях поясничной области с вовлечением мышечно-связочного аппарата позвоночника и спинного мозга), при ya-ma mgo srin (воспалительных заболеваниях головы с вовлечением органов чувств и с выраженным болевым синдромом), при других klad-nad (воспалительных и дегенеративных заболеваниях головного мозга с внутричерепной гипертензией), при болезни mchi-ma'i-snod-tshad (буквально, «жаре во вместилище слез», когда происходит воспаление слезной железы и вокруг нее). 
Не имея перед собой тибетского текста учебника, мной были сделаны изменения текста перевода для придания нозологии «более европейского» звучания, используя другие литературные источники на тибетском и английском языках. Дозировки препарата в учебнике нет.

Китайский вариант:

----------

Майя П (14.12.2010)

----------


## Denli

> Т. е. никаких специальных приготовлений, мантр, ночных бдений!


Вадим, я не хочу сказать ничего плохого: вы, наверно, толковый врач и хороший переводчик... Но... Сколько же можно... Пытаться измерять чудеса алгеброй?!!! Как у Тарковского: "Чудо вне эмпирики". (Надо, наверно, сделать благотворительную акцию: напечатать стикер "Чудо вне эмпирики" и раздавать на улицах прохожим, чтобы бросив взгляд на него по вечерам начинали ощущать священный трепет.)

Сам врачебный канон называется: "Четыре тантры", и ритуал, именно правильно выполняемый ритуал является неотъемлемой частью процесса лечения. Причем выполняться ритуал должен как врачом в процессе приготовления лекарства, так и пациентом в процессе приема. А вы пытаетесь выкинуть из процесса если и не самую важную, но все равно часть.

Все, что хотел - сказал. Можете начинать стебать.





> For a period of atleast two days after taking the medicine one should avoid eating meat, eggs, raw vegetables and fruit, raw grain, garlic, fried, pungent, and sour foods. Also one should not drink alcohol. Refrain too from strenuous exercise, sleeping during the day, sexual intercourse and cold baths. No other medication should be taken on the same day. 
> Note that except in case of emergencies, this precious pill is to be taken on an auspicious occasions such as full and new moon days.


Интересно, что в рецептурнике Кособурова ограничения по диете такие: нельзя употреблять именно *кислый* чанг и кислое молоко (под рукой рецептурника сейчас нет, поправьте, если соврал).

----------

Sergio (04.01.2011), Sucheeinennick (03.06.2012), Алексей Шумилин (13.12.2010), Вадим Асадулин (13.12.2010), Вангдраг (13.12.2010), Майя П (14.12.2010), Цхултрим Тращи (14.12.2010)

----------


## Dondhup

Лечение дает больший эффект если приме лекарств буддийской медицины сочетается с практикой (например Будды Медицины) и правильным повелением. 

При приготовлении лекарств напрямую связано с тантрийской практикой. Если в текстах изданных в КНР это нет то это связано исключительно с властью коммунистов, которые и цуань фа стараются деградировать и Дхарму то же.

----------


## Вадим Асадулин

> Все, что хотел - сказал. Можете начинать стебать.


Я не стебаюсь, а делаю литературный обзор. Кстати, я стою на позициях, что основой любой гармонии (Здоровья человека), не будем говорить о заболеваниях, а назовем это неким процессом - лежат духовные практики. Но сомневаюсь, что для русскоговорящего, русскомыслящего человека кроме плацебо эффекта будет толк от произношения незнакомых слов в виде мантр и неких магических ритуалов в виде помешивания раствора по часовой стрелке или против. А диета - это второй уровень регуляции.

----------

Denli (14.12.2010), Майя П (14.12.2010)

----------


## Артем Тараненко

Самое ценное, что Вадим не доходит до уровня некоторых западных врачей, утверждающих иногда,что раз в тибетской медицине используется ртуть, то травют эти шаманесы нашего брата европейца!  :Smilie:

----------


## Майя П

некоторые западные врачи, исследовав посмертные останки китайских императоров... задаются вопросом... А почему в них МНОГО ртути, и симптомы похожи на хроническое отравление меркурием....  :Big Grin:  бедные китайские императоры  :Cool:  - хотели очень долго наслаждаться жизнью

тема то интересна.... алхимики разных стран оочень любили его... и свойства его необычны...

----------


## Юй Кан

> некоторые западные врачи, исследовав посмертные останки китайских императоров... задаются вопросом... А почему в них МНОГО ртути, и симптомы похожи на хроническое отравление меркурием....  бедные китайские императоры  - хотели очень долго наслаждаться жизнью
> 
> тема то интересна.... алхимики разных стран оочень любили его... и свойства его необычны...


Ну, ещё бы свойства вещества, носящего имя Меркурия ака Гермеса были обычными...
Если Меркурий -- покровитель как бы просто торговцев, то Гермес -- вообще всех жуликов. : )

----------

Леонид Ш (14.12.2010), Марина В (20.12.2010)

----------


## Dondhup

> Я не стебаюсь, а делаю литературный обзор. Кстати, я стою на позициях, что основой любой гармонии (Здоровья человека), не будем говорить о заболеваниях, а назовем это неким процессом - лежат духовные практики. Но сомневаюсь, что для русскоговорящего, русскомыслящего человека кроме плацебо эффекта будет толк от произношения незнакомых слов в виде мантр и неких магических ритуалов в виде помешивания раствора по часовой стрелке или против. А диета - это второй уровень регуляции.


От произнесения буддийской мантры всегда есть польза если есть право ее читать. Что такое "руссколмыслящий" человек простите не знаю, способ мышления всех живых существ одинаков, и именно на этом уровне работает Учение Будды.

----------

Майя П (14.12.2010)

----------


## Майя П

самое удивительное, что древние были еще те путешественники..... и с Меркурием - близжайшей к Солнцу планете есть связи и в астрологии.... и в чистых махабхутах... конечно грязь всюду можно найти.....
(на Солнце тоже есть пятна)
(хотя Ртуть как алхимическая субстанция была связана с женским началом....., отсюда и неприятие на внутреннем уровне  :EEK!: )

----------


## Вадим Асадулин

> От произнесения буддийской мантры всегда есть польза если есть право ее читать. Что такое "русскомыслящий" человек простите не знаю, способ мышления всех живых существ одинаков, и именно на этом уровне работает Учение Будды.


Кроме чистого звука, как неких энергетических колебаний - речь несет смысл, который для мыслящего человека бывает важнее звука. Одинаково звучащие в разных языках слова могут нести разную смысловую нагрузку и означать что-то неприличное или святое! А что за право нужно иметь, чтоб читать, то, что написано?

----------


## Вадим Асадулин

> Самое ценное, что Вадим не доходит до уровня некоторых западных врачей, утверждающих иногда,что раз в тибетской медицине используется ртуть, то травют эти шаманесы нашего брата европейца!


На это есть простой ответ. Ртуть содержит почти каждая вакцина, несмотря на запрещение применения препаратов ртути в медицинской практике. Она содержится в популярных и бесполезных препаратах, как ИРС-19 и Имудон (я знаю отлично, как оно произносится, что-то неприличное на язык ко мне просится... И-и мудоны!), в гомеопатических и тибетских препаратах. Давайте посчитаем, где её сколько содержится, учитывая, например, алиментарный фактор.

----------


## Dondhup

> Кроме чистого звука, как неких энергетических колебаний - речь несет смысл, который для мыслящего человека бывает важнее звука. Одинаково звучащие в разных языках слова могут нести разную смысловую нагрузку и означать что-то неприличное или святое! А что за право нужно иметь, чтоб читать, то, что написано?


Мантры не имеют прямого перевода. И далеко не всем мантры можно читать без передачи.

----------


## Юй Кан

> самое удивительное, что древние были еще те путешественники..... и с Меркурием - близжайшей к Солнцу планете есть связи и в астрологии.... и в чистых махабхутах... конечно грязь всюду можно найти.....
> (на Солнце тоже есть пятна)
> (хотя Ртуть как алхимическая субстанция была связана с женским началом....., отсюда и неприятие на внутреннем уровне )


Не знаю, к чему эта демагогическая пурга, сваливающая в кучу астрологио, махабхуты, пятна на Солнце и хотяшное неприятия ртути на внутреннем уровне... %)



> *Эти названия духовных субстанций — «сера», «ртуть» и «соль» — не стоит смешивать с общеупотребительными.* Эти три субстанции сообщают каждому телу его внутреннюю сущность и внешнею форму. Легковоспламеняющаяся «сера» придаёт материи огненное, горючее начало — деятельную духовную силу, тогда как «соль» отвечает за твердость и цвет, а «ртуть» является носителем свойства испаряться.

----------

Вадим Асадулин (16.12.2010)

----------


## Майя П

> Кроме чистого звука, как неких энергетических колебаний - речь несет смысл, который для мыслящего человека бывает важнее звука. Одинаково звучащие в разных языках слова могут нести разную смысловую нагрузку и означать что-то неприличное или святое! А что за право нужно иметь, чтоб читать, то, что написано?


Вадим! как стрекоза? или скотома?
 :Big Grin: 
некоторые вещи объяснить невозможно..... (все Дхармы пусты)

----------

Вадим Асадулин (18.12.2010)

----------


## Вадим Асадулин

> Эти названия духовных субстанций — «сера», «ртуть» и «соль» — не стоит смешивать с общеупотребительными. Эти три субстанции сообщают каждому телу его внутреннюю сущность и внешнею форму. Легковоспламеняющаяся «сера» придаёт материи огненное, горючее начало — деятельную духовную силу, тогда как «соль» отвечает за твердость и цвет, а «ртуть» является носителем свойства испаряться.


А это откуда? Прямо по Штайнеру из Антропософии. Класс!

----------


## Юй Кан

> А это откуда? Прямо по Штайнеру из Антропософии. Класс!


Цитата -- отсюда.
А по смыслу -- это, насколько знаю, общее место в тонкой/серьёзной (внутренней), а не грубой/наивной (внешней) алхимии...

----------

Вадим Асадулин (18.12.2010)

----------


## Вадим Асадулин

> Цитата http://www.mercurid.com/alchemy
> А по смыслу -- это, насколько знаю, общее место в тонкой/серьёзной (внутренней), а не грубой/наивной (внешней) алхимии...


А случайно, это не старая русская народная песня про витурид на украинский манер? Просто феникс какой-то.
http://www.herpes.ru/her/pat/gh/bl/viturid.htm

----------

Юй Кан (18.12.2010)

----------


## Юй Кан

> А случайно, это не старая русская народная песня про витурид на украинский манер? Просто феникс какой-то.
> http://www.herpes.ru/her/pat/gh/bl/viturid.htm


Да, очень может быть. : )

Я, собственно, о самом этом препарате прочёл там только сегодня. А так просто взял оттуда вполне достоверную информацию, касающуюся трёх алхимических компонентов, чтоб не искать её в книгах, стоящих у меня с давних времён, когда чуть интересовался и этим, где-то не полках.

----------


## Don

Всем спасибо, я нашел драгоценные пилюли в Москве, всех видов, из Дхарамсалы. 
Дороже конечно, чем в Индии, но для России терпимо.

----------


## Буль

Всё же: принимайте их с осмотрительностью! Всех благ!

----------


## Пема Дролкар

http://www.manla.ru/shop/rinchen/

Не знаю, дорого ли там, и какой у них там врач, но сведенья о ринченах правильные. 

Слева путеводитель по составам и ринченам. нажмите соответствующую пилюлю.

Готовят вечером при полусвете, на свет их доставать нельзя, измельчают и заливают пол чашки горячей воды и ставят в темное мечто - можно на алтарь, но прикрыть. 

Это касается большинства драгоценных пилюль. Но см. по каждой конкретной. На рассвете нужно долить горячей воды до полной чашки, помешать безымянным пальцем и выпить все до крошки. Желательно начитать мантру Будды Медицины или МУНИ.

Затем лечь в кровать и тепло укрыться. В день накануне приема и последующие два дня не употреблять мясо-рыбу-яйца. лук-чеснок, сырые овощи и фрукты, йогурты, цитрусовые. Не перегружаться физически, не принимать холодных ванн и не заниматься сексом, не спать днем. Таковы общие требования

Они помогают. но смотря кому, какие и от чего :Smilie:  Тибетский врач нужен для их назначения обязательно.

----------


## Джигме

> http://www.manla.ru/shop/rinchen/
> 
> Не знаю, дорого ли там, и какой у них там врач, но сведенья о ринченах правильные.




Звонил по указанному телефону 1,5 года назад, спрашивал по поводу ринченов и как их принимать. Девушка сказала мне что самого врача (какой-то парень вроде) нет, он в Индию поехал на несколько месяцев. Но девочка мне сказала что ринчены это ващеееее такая крутая вещь, что сами тибетцы их носят как амулеты от всех злых сил, и что даже простое ношение может отогнать болезни :Big Grin:  Но если уже даже еношение не помогает, то тогда в самых тяжелых случаях (!!!!) можно одну ринченку съесть и будет счастье :Smilie:  
ЗЫ Мне врач говорил что во время обострений ринчены пить нельзя. Их пьют только тогда когда есть стабилизация.

----------


## Denli

> ЗЫ Мне врач говорил что во время обострений ринчены пить нельзя. Их пьют только тогда когда есть стабилизация.


Гм... Сложный вопрос... Однозначно говорится, что их не рекомендуется принимать, когда организм ослаблен. Т.е. у принимающего должно быть достаточно сил.

----------

Джигме (09.01.2011)

----------


## Don

Всем Всем спасибо ! Я купил у человека, который привез из Дхарамсалы только что. Рецепт у меня на английском и тибетском, как принимать мне обьяснили еще осенью в Индии.
 Счаз встречу старый-новый год и начну  :Smilie:  принимать. 
Пилюли из Менциканг в Дхарамсале, их есть 8 видов, и еще какие то из Тибета. Кажется Джумар и Ратна Сампел...Стоят в районе пятьдесят уе за упаковку в которой 10 пилюль.

----------


## Denli

> Стоят в районе пятьдесят уе за упаковку в которой 10 пилюль.


Если покупать упаковками, то я их продаю за те-же деньги, если не сказать - несколько дешевле.

----------

Вадим Асадулин (11.01.2011)

----------

